# Sidecar toddler bed



## Dana Munnings (May 1, 2011)

Hi there!

I have been researching about sidecarring a crib. I think it may be a better solution for us to sidecar a toddler bed. I noticed that Ikea has some that "grow" with the child and also has sides on one side. Has anyone sidecarred a toddler bed? Is this safe? We would like something smaller than a single bed, but find a crib mattress not too comfy.

My daughter is 6 months old today!

I like the idea of me being able to lie right in the bed with her and then move over to my bed if I want to. Right now, she is sleeping with me and husband, but I'd love some ore space.

Thanks for the advice!!

Dana


----------



## mamadiamond (Feb 2, 2011)

i have an ikea crib that transitions to a toddler bed, though it stands empty since dd is still in my bed. my model is very easy to adjust and seems like it would be easy to sidecar at the taller mattress height, but at the toddler bed height it would be too low. most of the ikea toddler beds are very low. as far as comfy mattress, the ikea crib mattress is the same as the toddler bed mattress, but it seems pretty comfortable. i think the only thing to figure out is the bed height.


----------

